# von ICQ/Y!/MSN/bla... zu Jabber migrieren

## Pythagoras1

ich habe nun entgültig auf multi protokoll messenger wie gaim, trillian oder miranda gschissen und verwende jetzt Ψ (Psi), einen messenger, der speziell (und ausschließlich) auf das jabber-netzwerk zugeschnitten ist. gleich zu beginn als hinweis: man behält dabei alle icq/yahoo/msn/bla kontakte!

EINFÜHRUNG:

nun was kann dieses ach so tolle jabber protokoll?

- freies, standardisiertes protokoll (genannt XMPP unter RFC 3920 bis 3923)

- verwendet xml und ist daher äußerst vielseitig und erweiterbar

- die meisten messenger clients unterstützen es

- ausgezeichnetes chatroom-system mit rollenvergabe

- einen bot und dgl. hat man ur schnell programmiert

- dezentral

- sicher (ssl, tls, pgp)

- kommt durch jede firewall bzw. proxy

- man kann sich mehrmals zugleich einloggen (sau praktisch!)

warte mal. was is jetzt mit icq/yahoo, bist da noch online?

ja bin ich! auf dem screenshot (siehe unten link zum originalposting auf heisl.org) findet ihr ganz unten zwei kontakte. das sind programme, die auf dem server laufen und für mich die icq und yahoo protokolle in das jabber protokoll übersetzen. somit kann ich meine icq und yahoo leute wie normale jabber-kontakte ansprechen, egal welchen jabber client ich verwende und egal welche firewall mir das leben schwer zu machen versucht, außerdem kann ich mich mehrmals von verschiedenen pcs einloggen. dazu aber später. 

FUNKTIONSWEISE:

die architektur ist dezentral und funktioniert ganz genauso wie e-mail. man hat also einen benutzernamen und ist bei einem server registriert. eine jabber adresse sieht daher folgendermaßen aus: user@host.

im nachfolgenden beispiel versucht juliet@capulet.com eine nachricht an romeo@montague.net zu senden. die nachricht nimmt danach folgenden weg ein:

juliet → capulet.com → montague.net → romeo

die problematik mit direkten punkt-punkt verbindungen wird somit elegant umgangen und die ip-adresse des gegenübers wird auch nicht bekannt. die nachricht landet auf dem server von montague.net und wird zugestellt, sobald romeo online geht. das prinzip sollte von e-mail her bekannt sein, funktioniert aber instantly.

juliet könnte sich nun auch mehrfach einloggen, daher gibt es eine zusätzliche angabe und das könnte so aussehen: juliet@capulet.com/notebook, juliet@capulet.com/dahoam und juliet@capulet.com/handy

juliet hat auch unterschiedliche prioritäten festgelegt. das notebook hat die höchste priorität, die nächstniedrigere der standrechner z'haus und als letztes das handy. wenn romeo also an juliet@capulet.com schreibt, landet die nachricht auf dem jeweils höherwertigeren login.

wenns also mitn laptop online ist bekommts die nachricht dorthin, sonst zum pc dahoam und wenn beides abgedreht ist, kommts aufs handy. natürlich kann romeo auch die ressource angeben, zu der er hinsenden will, dann kommts garantiert dort hin wo er will.

DAS MIGRATIONS-HOWTO:

1) zu allererst braucht man einen gscheiten client. eine liste gibts hier

2) jetzt muss man sich einen anbieter suchen, bei dem man seinen account anlegen kann. ich bin zum beispiel bei amessage.at registriert. die seite xmpp.net führt eine übersichtliche liste von anbietern.

3) account anlegen: das wird direkt in der client software erledigt. bei der eingabe der daten server, benutzername und passwort ist dazu meistens ein häkchen "neu registrieren" vorgesehen. manche programme erwarten die angabe in form benutzername@server. im eingabefeld ressource gibt man ein ob man dahoam, work oder mobil is. das dient der unterscheidung bei mehreren logins, wie vorhin erklärt.

4) (optional) mich adden: http://hidentity.org/hid/AT102574.gif

5) (empfohlen) andere leute von jabber überzeugen...

6) (empfohlen) diese anderen leute adden...

7) jetzt zum punkt, wie man icq/y!/msn/crap kontakte reinbekommt. dazu haben die gscheiteren jabber clients eine funktion namens "service discovery" bzw. "dienste durchsuchen" eingebaut, mit denen man geeignete gateways ausfindig machen kann. man klicke darauf

7a) wenn man viele kontakte importiert, sollte man vorrübergehend eine im programm vorhandene funktion "autorisierungen automatisch vergeben" einschalten, denn durch den import müssen die nun neuen jabber-kontakte erst autorisiert werden!

8.) die liste auf xmpp.net enthält domains, die man hier durchprobieren kann und man findet damit alles was die anbieten: gateways, chatrooms, user verzeichnisse, rss-feeds und was weiss der geier alles was es da gibt  :Cool: . es funktionieren nicht alle icq/y!/msn gateways so toll, das is a bissl crap. ich verwende jedenfalls den icq gateway von aszlig.net und den yahoo gateway von jabber.no. solch einen gateway wählt man aus und registriert an ihm und trägt dort seine alten login-daten ein.

9) damit wird ein kontakt - der gateway - hinzugefügt, der autorisiert werden möchte (oder durch vorhin erwähnte option bereits autorisiert wurde).

10) jetzt spammt einem der gateway zu: ein haufen neuer jabber user möchte nun der kontaktliste hinzugefügt werden, für die autorisierungen anstehen. die ehemaligen icq nummern entsprechen nun jabber adressen der form nummer@gatewayadresse. das is fürs erste zach, aber man kann die gelegenheit nutzen seine kontakte einzusortieren und gscheitere namen zu vergeben. dazu eignet sich auch das Jabber PHP Roster Utility, bei dem man in einem text rumeditieren kann. sieht etwa so aus:

```

dertoradium@amessage.de;dertoradium;both;General

ser@jabber.com;SER;both;General

anton.m@amessage.at;Papa;both;Family

25226545@icq.aszlig.net;Fuchur;both;General

97370239@icq.aszlig.net;bLumE;both;HTL

271531241@icq.aszlig.net;HoDe;both;heisl.org

134193678@icq.aszlig.net;noooooo;both;heisl.org

58965625@icq.aszlig.net;Shàrkál [alk];both;Co-Workers

310980888@icq.aszlig.net;Tiefi;both;heisl.org

dr_ompaa@yahoo.jabber.no;Dr_Ompaa;both;General
```

10a) oder man ist faul und benutzt die Jabbertools, mit denen man kontaktlisten aus gaim, icq, aol instant messenger, etc. konvertieren und sich damit ziemlich viel arbeit ersparen kann.

11) (cool) jabber clients auf allen dingen, die man im haus findet, installieren (handys, palm, toaster, dead badgers) und sich - natürlich mit unterschiedlichen ressourcen - einloggen. dazu eignet sich z.b. TipicME, das ich auch am handy drauf hab.

neu ist das jabber jingle projekt, mit dem internettelefonie ermöglicht wird. die einzige jabber software, die das verwendet ist google talk, aber das google talk netzwerk wurde künstlich vom restlichen jabber netz getrennt, also scheisse. in zukunft werden aber die meisten jabber clients jingle unterstützen und dann kann skype entgültig scheissen gehn.

was noch leiwand is: es gibt gateways für irc. damit kann man also auch hinter der firewall ircen und irc-leute in die kontaktliste adden. ein anderes leiwandes gateway ist e-mail. damit kann man seinen alten mail client einstampfen und seine mails über den jabber client senden/empfangen. rss feeds kann man sich mit entsprechenden gateways auch zustellen lassen.

alles in allem eine solide technik, die nicht nur als ersatz zu den proprietären instant messenger protokollen eingesetzt werden kann, sondern auch irc und e-mail ablösen kann.

--------

dies ist eine kopie meines howtos auf heisl.org. das original ist hier zu finden: http://www.heisl.org/forum/ftopic574.html

----------

## amne

Diskussionsforum  :Arrow:  Deutsche Dokumentation.

----------

## Phlogiston

Auf jeden Fall ein gelungenes Howto. Ich habe mich vor kurzem auch mit Jabber versucht. Jedoch ist es halt schade, dass man beispielsweise bei MSN (was hier leider 90% meiner Kontakte ausmacht) nicht alle Funktionen hat. Ich konnte beispielsweise nicht mal meinen Nick setzen.

Ich hoffe einfach, dass viele dieser dummen MSN User begreift um was es geht und sich mit Jabber anfreundet. Im Moment sind einfach alle zu faul. 

Interessanter Link hierzu: http://6URL.com/0G9V

Leider ist momentan - so wie es ausschaut - die deshalbfrei.org Seite down.

edit: Wers trotzdem lesen möchte, google-Cache sei dank.

Phlogiston

PS: Der Artikel wäre um einen beträchtlichen Faktor leserlicher und ansprechender, wenn du die Grossschreibung nicht missachten würdest   :Wink: 

----------

## Pythagoras1

für msn scheinen gateways, die mit PyMSNt betrieben werden geeignet zu sein. diese unterstützen sogar dateiübertragungen. siehe auch den PyMSNt User Guide.

bezüglich der groß- und kleinschreibung: bei gelgenheit werd ich das howto ins deutschsprachige gentoo-wiki stellen und auch diesbezüglich ändern.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

> [...]
> 
> bezüglich der groß- und kleinschreibung: bei gelgenheit werd ich das howto ins deutschsprachige gentoo-wiki stellen und auch diesbezüglich ändern.

 

Schön, natürlich wäre es noch besser, wenn immer mit Gross/Kleinschreibung posten würdest. Aber es ist dir überlassen und ich möchte auch hier nicht weiter über das diskutieren, geschweige denn einen FlameWar auslösen.

Grüss dich!

----------

## Knieper

Ich wollte vor einer Weile auch wechseln. Aber leider sind die meisten Jabber-Server dermassen unzuverlaessig (gerade auch im Bezug auf ausgehende ICQ-Nachrichten), dass es einfach nicht in Frage kommt.

----------

## Phlogiston

 *Knieper wrote:*   

> Ich wollte vor einer Weile auch wechseln. Aber leider sind die meisten Jabber-Server dermassen unzuverlaessig (gerade auch im Bezug auf ausgehende ICQ-Nachrichten), dass es einfach nicht in Frage kommt.

 

Ja ähnliche Erfahrungen habe ich leider auch gemacht, vor allem erschreckend wie unzuverlässig der "original" Jabber Server jabber.org ist   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Pythagoras1

man sollte nicht gleich das ganze system dahinter als verantwortlich sehen. ich bin bei amessage, verwende auch gateways, und bei mir läuft das sehr zuverlässig. ist halt so, dass es ein sehr heterogenes netz is, was die server software anbelangt und das find ich wiederum ganz gut: kokurrenz belebt das geschäft und die software kann in diesem sinne ja nur besser werden  :Smile: 

----------

## lastUnic0rn

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

> man sollte nicht gleich das ganze system dahinter als verantwortlich sehen. ich bin bei amessage, verwende auch gateways, und bei mir läuft das sehr zuverlässig. ist halt so, dass es ein sehr heterogenes netz is, was die server software anbelangt und das find ich wiederum ganz gut: kokurrenz belebt das geschäft und die software kann in diesem sinne ja nur besser werden 

 

Welche Gateways benutzt du? Die von amessage oder einem anderen Anbieter.

Gruß

Chris

----------

## amdunlock

ich hatte es mal so, dass meine icq liste zwar geaddet wurde ohne probleme ging auch alles, aber dann kam der schreck  :Sad:  alle namen wurden zu nummern, d.h. es wurden keine namen mehr angezeigt. 

desweiteren habe ich die frage, ob awaymsgs. etc. in den gateways unterstuetzt werden?

Gruß, Oliver

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *lastUnic0rn wrote:*   

> Welche Gateways benutzt du? Die von amessage oder einem anderen Anbieter.

 

wie dem howto zu entnehmen ist: icq.aszlig.net sowie yahoo.jabber.no.

 *amdunlock wrote:*   

> ich hatte es mal so, dass meine icq liste zwar geaddet wurde ohne probleme ging auch alles, aber dann kam der schreck  alle namen wurden zu nummern, d.h. es wurden keine namen mehr angezeigt. 
> 
> desweiteren habe ich die frage, ob awaymsgs. etc. in den gateways unterstuetzt werden?

 

siehe howto punkte 10) sowie 10a). der grund dahinter is: der gateway hat keinen zugriff auf deine kontaktliste. das einzige was der kann ist autorisierungsanfragen an deinen account zu stellen und hat keine möglichkeit die namen darin umzubenennen. daher ist die einfachste möglichkeit zusätzliche tools zu benutzen, die sich mit deinen jabber accountdaten einloggen und die kontaktliste manipulieren können. der gateway darf das nicht, weil er sich bei dir ned einloggen kann.

zu deiner zweiten frage: away messages funktionieren; in beide richtungen.

----------

## der_flo

feine sache, das howto. ich habs aufmerksam gelesen.

eigentlich hatte ich gehofft, dass die verschlüsselungsthematiken erläutert werden (gpg vs. ssl/tls oder doch nicht?).

also wenn du da noch know-how hast, dann lass es uns wissen. ich wäre der erste, der (wieder mal) umsteigt.

ansonsten muss ich halt mal googeln.

ciao,

der flo

----------

## Pythagoras1

*bump*

Ich hab mein Howto jetzt auf eine höhere Ebene der Existenz gestellt. Es wird zu einem umfangreichen (ja ich bin größenwahnsinnig) Kompendium weiterentwickelt, noch dazu einem absolut DAU-tauglichen.

 *Das Vorwort wrote:*   

> Ziel dieses Buches ist den Einstieg in das Jabber-System für jeden verständlich zu erklären, mit der Annahme, dass der Nachlesende überhaupt zum ersten Mal Kommunikation übers Internet betreiben möchte. Diese Zielgruppe hat noch wenig bis gar keinen Kontakt mit E-Mail und für sie sind Begriffe, wie Nick(name), etwas neues. Dennoch soll dieses Kompendium ebenso Möglichkeiten aufzeigen Jabber optimal zu nutzen und auch professionelle Anwender ansprechen.

 

→ http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Jabber-Kompendium

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

Hallo,

2 Dinge die mir ins Auge springen: 

1. Was, wenn zb capulet.com morgen keine Lust mehr auf Servermiete hat? Dann sind alle Jabberkontakte vorerst verloren oder?

2. Du vertraust deine icq(etc.)-logindaten wirklich irgendeinem Gateway (weiss der Geier wer da dahinter steckt) an?? Das habe ich hoffentlich falsch verstanden.

----------

## LunX

Vertrauen ist alles. Irgendwem vertraust du immer dein Passwort an sonst haettest ja kein. Und was ICQ damit treibt weist du ja auch nicht. Ich sicher mir mein Kontaktliste immer wieder mal WENN es dazu kommen sollte meld ich mich woanders an und hab wieder meine Kontakte.

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Dr. Arbeitslos

klaro, meiner bank vertrau ich auch, welche mir mein onlinebanking-pw gegeben hat. aber deshalb vertrau ich noch lang keinem 3., der sich für mich dort einloggt  :Wink: 

----------

## tost

Wie kann man die Kontakte sichern ?

----------

## Pythagoras1

Mit dem Jabber PHP Roster Utility:

http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Jabber-Kompendium:_Zusatzdienste#Importieren_von_Kontakten

das Textfeld kann man rauskopieren und abspeichern und bei Bedarf dort auch wieder einfügen.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Hmmm,

so weit so gut. ABER.

Neuerdings wird die Kontaktliste der User ja bei ICQ online gespeichert.

Jetzt hab ich mich da mit einem Gateaway angemeldet. Bin auch Online Aber mir fehlen die Kontakte!

Kann ich die irgendwie abholen?

Und nein ich war mal wieder so naive und hab sie nicht mehr auf meiner Festplatte gesichert, eben weil ICQ die ja sonst immer speichert.

Unterstützt Jabber, irgendwann auch skype?

Bis jetzt find ich das ja ganz nett :)

----------

## LunX

Nein Skype wüsste ich nicht aber ein eigener VoIP Service ist in Arbeit.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Ach bis jetzt gefällt mir Psi ganz gut.

Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Obwohl ich "Kontakte automatisch Autorisieren" angeschaltet habe. Hab ich trotzdem das Gefühl das die User aus meiner ICQ-Liste mich immer Freischalten müssen. Oder das "Automatische Autorisieren" recht lange dauert. Bzw. ich kann die User die bei ICQ schon in meiner liste waren (und mich auch autorisiert haben).. nicht einfach hinzufügen ohne nachzufragen (wiederholte autorisation).. ist das normal?

Ich habe eine SSL-Verschlüssung eingeschaltet. Das der Server amessage.de hat wohl kein Gültiges Zertifikat mehr. Muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?

Wo ist der unterschied zwischen Verschlüsselung und Zertifizierung? Ich hab meinen GPG "privaten" Schlüssel an icq.amessage.info "hinzugefügt".

Bis jetzt stelle ich mir das so vor: Meine Nachrichten werden mit meinem Privaten GPG-Schlüssel lediglich zertifiziert.

Damit ich eine Verschlüsselung benutzten könnte bräuchte ich doch einen (public) Schlüssel vom GW mit dessen hilfe ich die Nachrichten verschlüsseln kann, und das GW entschlüsselt sie dann wieder mit meinem public key... oder nicht?

Ausserdem gehen die Nachrichten via "Oscar" unverschl. zum Empfänger oder?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Das Passwort-Problem ist mir eigentlich recht schnuppe. Unsicherrer als beim normalen ICQ kann es ja auch nicht sein *g*

Meine ICQ-Liste ist wieder da! Ich musste Psi nur nochmal neu starten.

EDIT:

Man muss sich erstmal an das "Sternchen mit dem Fragezeichen" gewöhnen. Es bedeutet das man den Nutzern noch eine Autorisationns-Nachfrage senden muss. Wenn man vorher nicht von den Nutzern angesprochen wurde bekommt man irgendwie auch keine automatische Autorisation.

Am besten einfach selber neu autorisieren lassen und je nachdem trudelen 2 sec. später schon die Antworten in form eines rot flackernden Monitors ein.

Die Symbole haben mich nur verwirrt weil ich sie nicht selbsterklärend finde.Last edited by ChrisJumper on Mon Sep 04, 2006 9:17 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Aber eine Frage hab ich noch. Obwohl ich "Kontakte automatisch Autorisieren" angeschaltet habe. Hab ich trotzdem das Gefühl das die User aus meiner ICQ-Liste mich immer Freischalten müssen. Oder das "Automatische Autorisieren" recht lange dauert. Bzw. ich kann die User die bei ICQ schon in meiner liste waren (und mich auch autorisiert haben).. nicht einfach hinzufügen ohne nachzufragen (wiederholte autorisation).. ist das normal?

 

Nein, aber wie ich sehe, hat sich das ohnehin erledigt.

Es gibt einen Befehl, den man an den Transport schicken kann, damit der Roster mit der Kontaktliste am ICQ-Server abgeglichen werden kann. Je nach verwendeter Transport-Software (JIT oder pyICQt) sollte das automatisch bei der Registrierung passieren oder erst beim nächsten Login.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ich habe eine SSL-Verschlüssung eingeschaltet. Das der Server amessage.de hat wohl kein Gültiges Zertifikat mehr. Muss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen?

 

Die Verschlüsselung funktioniert auf alle Fälle. Das Zertifikat wurde von Matthias Wimmer (dem amessage-Betreiber) selbst ausgestellt und von keiner bekannten Zertifizierungsstelle, weil man an die Zertifizierungsunternehmen einiges an Geld zahlen müsste. Es ist nur die Frage, ob du der Identität des Ausstellers des Zertifikats traust. Eine Gefahr geht davon nicht notwendigerweise aus.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Wo ist der unterschied zwischen Verschlüsselung und Zertifizierung? Ich hab meinen GPG "privaten" Schlüssel an icq.amessage.info "hinzugefügt".

 

SSL bzw. TLS sind zur Verschlüsselung des Datenstroms zwischen Client und Server da. Dabei sendet der Server an den Client zusätzlich sein Zertifikat, das Auskunft darüber gibt, ob es sich tatsächlich um den Server handelt, mit dem man sich verbinden möchte. Das Zertifikat stellt also sicher, dass kein Dritter vorgeben kann der echte Server zu sein.

Nach diesem Bild: http://de.wikibooks.org/wiki/Bild:Jabber_Netzwerk.png

Durch SSL/TLS werden also die Verbindungen zwischen Clients und Serven (strichliert) sowie Servern und Servern (Doppelpfeile) gesichert, aber auf den Jabber-Serven selbst werden die Daten unverschlüsselt verarbeitet. Außerdem gibt es in fremden Netzwerken meistens keine Verschlüsselung, wenn man über einen Transport sendet. Wenn man diese kleine Sicherheitslücke ebenfalls beseitigen möchte, sollte man zusätzlich OpenPGP verwenden.

PGP u. GPG, also Programme, die dem OpenPGP-Standard folgen, erlauben die Verschlüsselung und Signierung von Daten. Wenn du also deine Nachrichten mit OpenPGP verschlüsselst, kann sie wirklich nur noch der richtige Empfänger entschlüsseln.

Im Endeffekt sendest du verschlüsselte Daten über (teilweise) verschlüsselte Kanäle. Damit bist du auf der sicheren Seite.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Bis jetzt stelle ich mir das so vor: Meine Nachrichten werden mit meinem Privaten GPG-Schlüssel lediglich zertifiziert.
> 
> Damit ich eine Verschlüsselung benutzten könnte bräuchte ich doch einen (public) Schlüssel vom GW mit dessen hilfe ich die Nachrichten verschlüsseln kann, und das GW entschlüsselt sie dann wieder mit meinem public key... oder nicht?

 

Du brauchst den öffentlichen Schlüssel vom Empfänger. Der Gateway/Transport leitet die verschlüsselte Nachricht ungelesen weiter.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Ausserdem gehen die Nachrichten via "Oscar" unverschl. zum Empfänger oder?

 

Nein, der Empfänger erhält die verschlüsselte Botschaft, die er mit seinem privaten Schlüssel entschlüsseln kann. Ein OSCAR-Benutzer, der so eine verschlüsselte Nachricht bekommt, wird vermutlich händisch das Konsolenprogramm 'gpg' zur Entschlüsselung verwenden (mangels Unterstützung im Nicht-Jabber-Client).

Was du tun must ist den öffentlichen Schlüssel deines OSCAR-Kollegen in den GPG-Keyring einzutragen und beim Senden einer verschlüsselten Nachricht an den Empfänger, diesen auswählen.

----------

## Pythagoras1

Nachtrag:

 *LunX wrote:*   

> Nein Skype wüsste ich nicht aber ein eigener VoIP Service ist in Arbeit.

 

Die Funktionsweise des Skype-Protokolls wurde erst vor kurzem aufgedeckt. Sobald der Code des Skype-Clones verfügbar ist, wird es wohl nicht mehr lange dauern, bis dieser in einem Transport implementiert wird.

Der Jabber-eigene VoIP Service ist bereits verfügbar und ist technisch auch keine große Kunst (zwei "Ogg Speex"-Datenströme direkt zwischen beiden Teilnehmern). Die geniale Logik liegt im Aushandeln dieser Direktverbindung durch NAT-Router und Firewalls. Diese hat Google entwickelt und nennt sich Jingle. Damit kann man mittlerweile sogar schon Video-Telefonieren und Multiplayer-Spiele aushandeln.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Jetzt hab ich aber das Problem das die ICQ-Kontakte offline bleiben.

Obwohl sie Online sind. Was quasi bedeutet das ich mir ein anderes GateWay suchen sollte?

```
The stability of the transports vary. There are problems with

    availability of the transports to AIM, ICQ, MSN and Yahoo. The problem

    with them is, that the operators of these networks do not like if

    their customers do not user their own clients (which show their

    advertizements) and try to block other clients as much as possible.

    It is especially hard to connect to their networks for big Jabber

    servers (like amessage) as they can easily notice us because all connections

    are comming from a limited number of source internet addresses.

    You might get better results in using other IM systems through the

    transports of smaller servers. Jabber allows you to use the transports

    of other servers while being online in Jabber with your amessage

    account.
```

Ich finde dies garnicht Lustig. Denn jetzt will ich nicht jedem GW mein Passwort verraten. Dazu möchte ich auch nicht meine ICQ-Kontakt liste immer wieder "neu" Adden nur weil sie eine andere jabber-ID bekommen haben.

Für diesen Zweck, sollte wie ich finde Psi auch einen "Nativen" ICQ-Clienten erlauben.

Kann ich nicht irgendwie einen eigenen "Jabba"-Server auf meinem Rechner starten, der dann obwohl ich bei amessage.de angemeldet bin, zumindest das ICQ-GW übernimmt?

Obwohl dann macht es ja eigentlich wenig Sinn amessage.de zu verwenden wenn ich sofort über einen eigenen Server gehen könnte. Was dann wieder in frage stellt warum man erst einen Server braucht.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Hm, also mir geht ICQ in letzter Zeit irgendwie auch immer mehr auf den Geist. Ständig werde ich von irgendwelchen "Leuten" (meist wohl eher Werbe-Bots) nach Autorisierungen gefragt, die ich überhaupt nicht kenne und andere sprechen mich einfach so an, ohne vorher autorisiert worden zu sein.

Aber ehrlich gesagt hat mir das Jabber-Protokoll doch einige konzeptionelle Schwächen, wodurch ich nicht wirklich umsteigen wollen würde.

Damit meine ich z.B. die Tatsache, dass es keine (standardmäßige) User-zu-User-Verschlüsselung gibt. Es wäre doch wirklich kein Problem gewesen von vorneherein im Protokoll vorzuschreiben, dass die verschickten Nachrichten verschlüsselt sein müssen.

Ein anderer Punkt ist, dass alle Nachrichten immer über die Server gehen. Vorallem in Verbindung mit dem ersten Punkt ist das ziemlich bedenklich; selbst wenn man seinem eigenen Server traut, so kann man das wohl kaum auch von allen anderen Servern sagen. Außerdem ist es eine Sache des Prinzips: Eine Nachricht sollte m.E. einfach den kürzesten Weg nehmen, der möglich ist, und das ist nunmal eine Direktverbindung zwischen den beiden Kommunizierenden. Irgendwann wird sich schließlich auch IPv6 durchsetzen, wodurch die NAT-Problematik hinfällig sein dürfte und durch die festen IP-Adressen könnte man dann z.B. auch eine Nachricht verschicken, wenn der Server gerade nicht erreichbar wäre.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Nabend TheSmallOne,

ein Verschlüsselte übertragung fänd ich auch besser. Aber man kann dies doch garnicht direkt ins Protokoll einbauen oder? Ich meine die Verwendung von einen GPG oder PGP Schlüssel ist doch schon ganz gut. Besser wäre es natürlich dies zur Registrations-"pflicht" zu machen ;)

Wenn man eine Kommunikation von C2C erst einmal zulässt kann man sich dort ja recht leicht "zwischenschalten". Daher finde ich dieses Serverprinzip garnicht mal so schlecht. Ausserdem müsstest sich alle Nutzer dann untereinander Authentifizieren. Also wenn man ohne die "Server" auskommen will. Hier beginnt für den Nutzer einfach die Kette des Vertrauens.

Schade find ich eigentlich nur das die Nachrichten auf dem Server unverschlüsselt verarbeitet werden.

Auch mit IPV6 bekommt man doch keine feste IP. Die kann man immer noch "verändern". Trotzdem wird sich IPV6  mit der Zeit nur gaaaaanz schwer durchsetzen. Es ist das selbe Problem wie Jabber und ICQ ;D Es wird immer jemanden geben der ein veraltetes System nutzt.

Schade find ich bei Jabber... mittlerweile das man so einfach "eine neue Identität" bekommt (bekommen muss). Das führt doch Automatisch dazu das man seine Kontakte verliert etc, weil freunde wechseln. Aber die können ja per Mail/sms bescheit geben *g* Aber trotzdem... ist es noch komisch.

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> ein Verschlüsselte übertragung fänd ich auch besser. Aber man kann dies doch garnicht direkt ins Protokoll einbauen oder? Ich meine die Verwendung von einen GPG oder PGP Schlüssel ist doch schon ganz gut. Besser wäre es natürlich dies zur Registrations-"pflicht" zu machen 

 

Zugegebnermaßen hat es nicht wirklich viel mit dem Protokoll an sich zu tun, wenn die Nachrichten verschlüsselt wären, aber dennoch wäre es möglich gewesen in der Spezifikation vorzuschreiben, dass ein Client verschlüsseln muß um am Netz teilzunehmen.

Z.B. hätte ein Client beim ersten Start automatisch ein Schlüsselpaar kreieren können, ohne das der User etwas dazu tun müsste. Und wenn von Anfang an Verschlüsselung dabei gewesen wäre, wäre auch sicherlich niemand mehr auf die Idee gekommen zu versuchen einen Client zu entwickeln, der dies nicht kann.

 *Quote:*   

> Wenn man eine Kommunikation von C2C erst einmal zulässt kann man sich dort ja recht leicht "zwischenschalten".

 

Wie "zwischenschalten"? Von wo aus betrachtet? Jemand, der eine Nachricht, die direkt von A nach B geht abfangen kann, hat sicherlich auch keine Probleme damit sie abzufangen, wenn sie von A über X und Y nach B geht.

 *Quote:*   

> Daher finde ich dieses Serverprinzip garnicht mal so schlecht.

 

Also ich schon. Zum einen wird dadurch der Weg der Nachrichten nur unnötig länger (denn ich sehe keinen wirklichen Grund dafür die Nachricht unbedingt über den Server zu schicken), und zum anderen schafft man sich künstlich einen Engpass, da alles von den Servern abhängig ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem müsstest sich alle Nutzer dann untereinander Authentifizieren. Also wenn man ohne die "Server" auskommen will. Hier beginnt für den Nutzer einfach die Kette des Vertrauens.

 

Gegenseitig authentifizieren müssen die User sich doch sowieso, oder etwa nicht? Es scheint mir zumindest meistens so zu sein, dass man erstmal zugelassen werden muß, um jemanden auf seine Kontaktliste zu setzen.

 *Quote:*   

> Auch mit IPV6 bekommt man doch keine feste IP. Die kann man immer noch "verändern".

 

Jo, man "kann" sie verändern. Im Moment ist es jedoch praktisch so, dass man dazu gezwungen wird seine IP bei jeder Einwahl zu ändern.

Bei IPv6 ist es im Normallfall jedoch so, dass der Endkunde einen kompletten IP-Block er- und auch behält und sich diesen völlig frei einteilen kann. Somit liegt es an jedem selbst, ob er seinen Rechnern dauerhaft feste IPs gibt, oder täglich die Adresse wechselt. Aber auch bei letzterem bleibt man trotzdem innerhalb "seines eigenen" Blocks.

Meine Rechner jedenfalls haben ihre IPv6 Adresse fest.

 *Quote:*   

> Trotzdem wird sich IPV6  mit der Zeit nur gaaaaanz schwer durchsetzen. Es ist das selbe Problem wie Jabber und ICQ ;D Es wird immer jemanden geben der ein veraltetes System nutzt.

 

Naja, als Vorreiter braucht man eben Geduld. Und diejenigen, die Umsteigen sollen brauchen eben einen guten Grund, irgendein "Superfeature", dass die bestehenden Systeme nicht bieten können.

Die meisten Leute sind mit dem Status-quo in Sachen IPv4 zufrieden, und alles, was für IPv6 entwickelt wird, wird immer wieder zurückportiert.

Was Jabber angeht, so sehe ich z.B. keinen Grund, da das Konzept eben die angesprochenen Schwächen aufweist. Für mich z.B. wären vorgeschriebene Verschlüsselung und direkte Übertragung die nötigen Features gewesen, die mich direkt hätten umsteigen lassen.

----------

## nic0000

Ich weiß jetzt nicht ob das hier nicht OT ist, aber vielleicht komme ich ja durch  :Wink: 

Hat hier jemand einen jabber Server am laufen?

Wenn ja, welchen

1. jabberd 1.4.x

2. jabberd 2.0.x

3. ejabberd

Am besten mit aktuellen Version. Generell interessieren mich eure Erfahrungen usw. Besonders über Gateways zu den anderen IM-Systemen.

----------

## tost

Vielleicht auch ein wenig [OT], aber naja...

Ich habe mir mal ein Jabber IRC Gateway eingerichtet (irc.kdetalk.net).

Ist auch was ganz feines, jedoch poppen bei jeder Verbindung zu freenode, euric oder sonstige Server erstmal 20Pop-Ups auf, mit irgendwelchen sinnlosen Infos...

Kann man das irgendwo deaktivieren ?

----------

## Pythagoras1

hallo, hier bin ich wieder.

bezüglich des gateway-problems möchte ich anmerken, dass die icq-gateways ganz gut funktionieren solange man nicht den von amessage benutzt, der ist wirklich in einem katastrophalen zustand. der betreiber sollte es mit diesem jit wohl lieber ganz bleiben lassen. und ja, man kann selber einen gateway betreiben, damit ist man auf der sicheren seite, was das passwort angeht.

verschlüsselung ins protokoll einzuplanen wäre kein problem gewesen, aber da gibt es drei dinge, warum das nicht passiert ist. erstens wurde jabber 1998 entwickelt, zu einem zeitpunkt an dem verschlüsselung noch praktisch unbedeutend war und zweitens ist jabber kein reines pc-zu-pc kommunikationsnetz, wie das bei icq an sich der fall ist. jabber läuft auch auf handys (weil die kosten im vergleich zu einer sms praktisch null sind) und muss daher prinzipiell mit der rechenleistung eines normalen handys umgehen können und das ließe sich nur mit einer miserablen verschlüsselung realisieren. jabber gibt es schließlich seit mehreren jahren auf handys und diese geräte waren vor ein paar jahren mit miserabelster rechenleistung ausgestattet... also ist das schon mal historisch bedingt. drittens gibt es ja bereits ein asymmetrisches verschlüsselungsverfahren namens openpgp, das unfassbar gut und praktisch unknackbar ist, aber mindestens einen pc zur berechnung benötigt. openpgp lässt sich problemlos mit wenigen zeilen code in jeden client integrieren und warum sollte man das rad neu erfinden? wer also wirklich verschlüsselung benötigt wird sich garantiert nicht mit einer vigenere-verschlüsselung zufrieden geben (was vermutlich der kleinste gemeinsame nenner wäre, würde man es verpflichtend für alle geräte und clients vorschreiben).

ja, und die client-server-server-client verbindung hat einen einzigen grund: sicherheit

man kann die authentizität in einem nur-client-netzwerk nur durch elektronische signaturen UND einem network-of-trust sicherstellen. also man muss leute kennen, denen man absolut vertraut, die einem zusichern, dass die betroffene dritte person wirklich die person ist, für die sie sich ausgibt und so weiter und so fort. wenn man sich bei einer person in dieser kette irrt, ist das gesamte davon abhängige network-of-trust zerstört. bei servern ist das problem zwar nicht anders, aber sie können die ganze problematik auf einen punkt konzentrieren, indem sie sich von zentralen (und anerkannten) zertifizierungsstellen als authentisch beglaubigen lassen und eine beständige ssl/tsl-überprüfte verbindung zwischen jeweils client und server stellt sicher, dass sich kein man-in-the-middle (ohne weiteres möglich bei client-zu-client-verbindungen, inklusive vorgetäuschter ip(6)-adressen) in den kanal einschalten kann, denn die server haben ein gültiges zertifikat, das der man-in-the-middle schlichtweg nicht anbieten kann. also ssl/tls zwischen den knoten stellt vorwiegend sicher, dass der datenweg korrekt und nicht manipuliert ist. der ssl/tls-verschlüsselungspart ist eher als bonus zu verstehen.

der man-in-the-middle täuscht also dem Teilnehmer A vor er wäre B (auch die ip-adresse), leitet sie aber im hintergrund an B weiter, dem er vortäuscht A zu sein. das schlüsselpaar bringt dann nichts mehr, weil der man-in-the-middle selber zwei schlüsselpaare generiert und die nachrichten landen -- obwohl sie verschlüsselt beim richtigen empfänger ankommen -- unverschlüsselt bei unserem spion.

läuft die verbindung über X und Y geht das nicht, denn das A überprüft die Echtheit von X, indem das zertifikat von X kontrolliert wird, B tut gleiches mit Y. X und Y machen gleiches untereinander. da die zertifikate von X und Y anerkannt und/oder amtlich beglaubigt sind (was sich die teilnehmer A und B selbst vermutlich nicht leisten werden) gilt der kanal als nicht-manipuliert, da zwischen A und X, sowie B und Y eine einzige signierte, verschlüsselte und vor allem PERMANENTE verbindung vorhanden ist, in die man sich nicht mehr einklinken kann. die einzige möglichkeit, wie man sich noch falsch ausgeben kann, liegt darin das passwort des opfers zu kennen.

da direktverbindungen durch nats und firewalls nicht direkt möglich sind, benötigt man ebenfalls server, die einen beständigen kanal offenhalten. die jingle-erweiterung für jabber macht nichts anderes als das. streng genommen bräuchte man nicht einmal ein tcp/ip-netz um jabber zu benutzen. auf ipv6 kann man sich hier nicht wirklich freuen, denn firewalls und nats wird es dann genauso geben wie heute, auch wenn nats obsolet werden (man denke an paranoide unternehmensnetzwerke). mit dem client-server-netzwerk und jingle kann man jabber immer nutzen, egal wie das netzwerk aufgebaut ist und egal welches protokoll dahinter steckt.

außerdem könnte man sich so nicht mehr von mehreren adressen/clients/GERÄTEN zugleich einloggen, damit wäre ein entscheidender vorteil von jabber zunichte gemacht: unabhängigkeit von diesen drei dingen. man ist schließlich eine konkrete person mit genau einer adresse zu dieser person zugeordnet und keine ip-adresse oder irgendein teil eines bestimmten netzwerkes. die kontaktliste ist durch die server-gespeicherten profile auch überall verfügbar und außerdem sollen die nachrichten natürlich auch dann ankommen, wenn der empfänger nicht online ist. was passiert, wenn du eine e-mail an eine person senden, die nicht online ist? richtig, sie wird zugestellt, sobald dieser online geht. versuche das mal ohne server.

----------

## tost

 *Quote:*   

> bezüglich des gateway-problems möchte ich anmerken, dass die icq-gateways ganz gut funktionieren solange man nicht den von amessage benutzt, der ist wirklich in einem katastrophalen zustand. der betreiber sollte es mit diesem jit wohl lieber ganz bleiben lassen

 

Ich nutze selber den Gateway von amessage.de und bin wirklich zufrieden damit.

Auch MSN von anderen Anbietern (im.flosoft.biz) tut seinen Dienst wirklich gut !

----------

## TheSmallOne

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

> drittens gibt es ja bereits ein asymmetrisches verschlüsselungsverfahren namens openpgp, das unfassbar gut und praktisch unknackbar ist, aber mindestens einen pc zur berechnung benötigt. openpgp lässt sich problemlos mit wenigen zeilen code in jeden client integrieren und warum sollte man das rad neu erfinden?

 

Wieso sollte man "das Rad neu erfinden". Ich sage ja nicht, dass man darauf hätte verzichten sollen OpenPGP einzubinden und das ganze nochmal programmieren sollte. Ich meine nur, dass man verpflichtenderweise Verschlüsselung hätte einbauen müssen.. WIE genau, ist dabei egal.

Im übrigen gibt es OpenPGP ebenfalls schon sein 1998... PGP selbst sogar noch länger. Zu sagen Verschlüsselung hätte da keine Rolle gespielt finde ich also falsch. Außerdem sollte man zu jeder Zeit daran hätte denken können, dass Daten vertraulich sein dürften.

 *Quote:*   

> ja, und die client-server-server-client verbindung hat einen einzigen grund: sicherheit

 

Sehe ich keine Sicherheit. Nur Unsicherheit durch umständlich lange Wege.

Außerdem habe ich nichts von "Nur-Client"-Netzwerk gesagt. Ein Server sollte schon noch zwischen den Clients vermitteln, aber das sollte sich darauf beschränken zu sagen: "Nutzer xy ist online und hat IP z".

----------

## Pythagoras1

ad. eigener gateway

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> [...]Kann ich nicht irgendwie einen eigenen "Jabba"-Server auf meinem Rechner starten, der dann obwohl ich bei amessage.de angemeldet bin, zumindest das ICQ-GW übernimmt?

 

gateways sind unabhängig vom verwendeten jabber-server. du kannst natürlich selbst einen gateway betreiben, nur muss dieser von deinem jabber-server (amessage.de) zugänglich sein. dein jabber-client ist schließlich ein "terminal" zu deinem jabber-account auf dem jabber-server, die gesamte logik liegt dort. der client ist sozusagen nur ein bildschirm, der deinen account am server anzeigt, dein account und deine kontaktliste sind nämlich nicht im client drin, sondern auf amessage.de und deshalb musst du dich von dort aus zum gateway verbinden (ansonsten wäre man nicht rechnerunabhängig und auf einen einzigen login beschränkt).

das aufsetzen eines gateways würde sinn machen, wenn man einen eigenen host betreibt, der ohnehin dauernd von außen zugänglich ist. warum? na weil man sich bei jabber erstens mehrmals und zweitens von überall aus einloggen kann, nicht nur von dem lokalen rechner, auf dem dein gateway läuft. wenn du den gateway nur auf deinem -- ich nenns mal so -- laptop betreibst, wirst du in der regel nur mehr von diesem aus darauf zugreifen. loggst du dich mit dem handy ein, wärst du darauf angewiesen, dass dein laptop läuft, um mit icq-kontakten zu reden, also macht das -- wie gesagt -- wirklich nur sinn, wenn der gateway permanent erreichbar ist.

wenn du aber features wie mehrmaliges einloggen von unabhängigen geräten/internetanschlüssen nicht verwendest, ziehst du keinen vorteil daraus einen gateway zu benutzen. dann nimm einfach einen multiprotokollclient. der vorteil an der verwendung eines jabber-gateways liegt an sich daran, dass man einen einzigen kommunikationskanal ins internet benötigt und nicht fünf. beispiel: ein multiprotokollclient fürs handy lässt sich gar nicht realisieren. anderes beispiel: icq wird von einer firewall geblockt, auf jabber kann man aber meistens über port 443 zugreifen und hat icq somit durch jabber emuliert trotzdem verfügbar.

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Obwohl dann macht es ja eigentlich wenig Sinn amessage.de zu verwenden wenn ich sofort über einen eigenen Server gehen könnte. Was dann wieder in frage stellt warum man erst einen Server braucht.

 

dein account liegt nun mal auf amessage.de und nicht bei dir zuhause. der client ist nicht mehr als eine fernbedienung für deinen account auf amessage.de. der vorteil von jabber liegt darin, dass man ihn sogar mit mehreren fernbedienungen zugleich steuern kann und nicht immer zuhause sitzen muss. es gibt viele gründe warum man zentrale server verwendet.

einen grund hab ich in meinem letzten posting bereits erwähnt: einen gesicherten kanal durch zertifizierte knotenpunkte. weiters wäre man ohne server auf einen einzigen (!) rechner beschränkt. von uagadugou wirst dich wohl kaum bei deinem (ausgeschalteten) pc zuhause einloggen. und was ganz wichtig und scheinbar immer vergessen wird: dein server ist deine mailbox. alle nachrichten, die du erhältst, während du offline bist, gehen nicht verloren, sondern liegen in deinem account auf amessage.de, du holst sie dir von dort ab, sobald du online gehst. ein weiterer punkt ist, dass man oft keine eingehende verbindung hat, wenn man hinter einem nat oder einer firewall sitzt. niemand könnte dir schreiben, aber da dein account auf einem problemlos erreichbaren server (amessage.de) liegt, holst du dir deine eingehenden nachrichten -- sozusagen wie eine e-mail -- vom server ab und bekommst sie nicht direkt zugeschickt.

----------

## Pythagoras1

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Wieso sollte man "das Rad neu erfinden". Ich sage ja nicht, dass man darauf hätte verzichten sollen OpenPGP einzubinden und das ganze nochmal programmieren sollte. Ich meine nur, dass man verpflichtenderweise Verschlüsselung hätte einbauen müssen.. WIE genau, ist dabei egal.
> 
> Im übrigen gibt es OpenPGP ebenfalls schon sein 1998... PGP selbst sogar noch länger. Zu sagen Verschlüsselung hätte da keine Rolle gespielt finde ich also falsch. Außerdem sollte man zu jeder Zeit daran hätte denken können, dass Daten vertraulich sein dürften.

 

du schließt damit hoffnungslos alle clients aus, die diese verschlüsselung nicht schaffen. openpgp ist extrem rechenaufwendig und ich verwende jabber auf mehrere jahre alten handys, für die verschlüsselung ein fremdwort ist. es sollte einem menschen zuzutrauen zu sein, einen client zu benutzen, der verschlüsseln kann, wenn er diese benötigt. wenn ich vom handy aus sende, brauch ichs nicht und weiß: das gerät würds auch nicht schaffen (würde ich nämlich stattdessen eine sms schreiben könnte sie freilich auch durch die netzbetreiber gelesen werden). möchte ich hingegen verschlüsseln, werd ich wohl meinen laptop anschließen müssen, auf dem die passende kryptographiesoftware läuft. mit der zeit werden auch immer längere schlüssellängen notwendig. derzeit benötigt man schon 2048-bit, damit man sicher sein kann. in zukunft werden noch längere notwendig werden und die dafür notwendige rechenleistung steigt exponentiell an. wers braucht, wird sich wohl das entsprechende equipment besorgen müssen (hat ja nicht jeder einen pc). wers nicht braucht, wird möglicherweise auch verschlüsseln, aber ich halte es für falsch leute aus dem netzwerk auszuschließen, weil sie schlichtweg nicht in der lage sind, die verschlüsselung zu nutzen.

 *TheSmallOne wrote:*   

> Sehe ich keine Sicherheit. Nur Unsicherheit durch umständlich lange Wege.
> 
> Außerdem habe ich nichts von "Nur-Client"-Netzwerk gesagt. Ein Server sollte schon noch zwischen den Clients vermitteln, aber das sollte sich darauf beschränken zu sagen: "Nutzer xy ist online und hat IP z".

 

du kannst nicht sicher sein, dass dein gegenüber derjenige ist, als der er sich ausgibt, das ist bei einer direktverbindung unmöglich. du benötigst bei nachrichten über das internet eine beglaubigung durch einen vertrauenswürdigen dritten, damit du sicher sein kannst. auch wenn dir der server die ip-adresse des wahren empfängers sagen kann, besteht keine garantie dafür, dass diese ip von dir aus nicht fehlgeleitet wird. diese attacke nennt sich ip-spoofing und ist sehr verbreitet. für den server, der dir die ip schickt, ist die ip richtig, aber von dir aus könnte es ohne weiteres ein betrügerisches ziel sein. nur wenn beide gesprächspartner in permanenter verbindung mit ihren (zertifizierten) servern stehen, sind sie garantiert authentisch. sie stellen die identität der mit ihnen verbundenen clients sicher, nur mit tcp/ip kann man das nicht lösen.

kurz gesagt: du (A) möchtests also an B senden. die server verraten dir also die richtige ip-adresse von B. du sendest also eine nachricht an diese ip. in deinem netzwerk täuscht aber ein rechner vor (z.b. weil er den router gehackt hat), er hätte die ip von B und bekommt dadurch deine nachricht → autsch, reingelegt.

jabber-lösung: du (A) stehst in verbindung mit deinem account auf X. du kannst X vertrauen, weil er ein digitales zertifikat aufweist, das nicht gefälscht werden kann. X vertraut dir im gegenzug deshalb, weil diese verbindung mit dem richtigen passwort beglaubigt wurde. analog dazu steht B in verbindung mit Y. wenn du also an B sendest, überprüft dein server X zuvor ob Y ein vertrauenswürdiges zertifikat aufweist, sonst bekommst du eine fehlermeldung. die nachricht muss über Y laufen, weil nur Y dem teilnehmer B traut. die gesamte vertrauenskette, also diese drei verbindungen, ist somit vollständig gesichert. sind sender und empfänger am gleichen server zuhause, reichen dafür natürlich zwei verbindungen (A traut X, B traut auch X, aber A traut nicht B).

außerdem ist es absolut fahrlässig, wenn ip-adressen ausgetauscht werden. unzählige icq-hacks gingen auf dieses konto, weil icq häufig direktverbindungen aushandelt und den teilnehmern somit die ip-adresse des gegenübers bekannt wurde. außerdem verliert man so die anonymität im internet. jabber kann sogar direktverbindungen aushandeln, genauso wie du es meinst, und das funktioniert sogar durch nats und firewalls hindurch, aber unter keinen umständen darf es mit diesem feature möglich sein, ip-adressen von leuten zu sammeln um sie beispielsweise anzugreifen oder auszuspionieren. wenn man solch eine verbindung aushandelt, werden beide seiten immer zuvor gefragt, ob sie denn das möchten, dass ihre anonymität preis gegeben wird.

----------

## TheSmallOne

Es gibt keine Anonymität im Internet!

Und IP-Adressen sind auch nichts, was geheim bleiben kann/sollte.

Ein Rechner hat eine IP-Adresse, um mit anderen Rechnern zu kommunizieren... und zwar mit allen anderen Rechnern, die über angeschlossene Router erreichbar sind (also im Normalfall das ganze Internet) und nicht nur mit einem einzelnen Server. Wer das nicht will, der soll eine Firewall dazwischenschalten.

<leicht OT>Aber generell nur mit einer beschränkten Anzahl von speziell ausgewiesenen Servern zu kommunizieren halte ich für sehr bedenklich</leicht OT>

Im übrigen ist deine "Vertauenskette" auch nur dann möglich, wenn sich Server und Client gegenseitig sicher identifizieren können. Der Server braucht also - wie du sagtest - ein Zertifikat. Und was bedeuted das? Verschlüsselung! Du lehnst also User-zu-User-Verschlüsselung mit dem Argument der Rechenleistung ab, führst aber User-Server-Verschlüsselung für deine Identifikationskette an?

Und soweit ich das sehe ist User-Server-Verschlüsselung auch nur ein optionales Feature, womit die Identifikation bereits zu bröckeln beginnt. Und die andere Richtung (User identifiziert sich mit Passwort) dürfte noch leichter zu Unterwandern sein...

Davon abgesehen: Selbst wenn ich den Server sicher identifizieren kann, so muß es dennoch immernoch nicht heißen, dass ich ihm auch wirklich vertraue und meine Nachrichten im Klartext darüber verschicken wollte. In dem Fall wäre es auch nicht wirklich von Vorteil die Nachrichten manuell zu verschlüsselen, denn evtl. reicht es einem Serverbetreiber womöglich schon aus, wenn er sehen kann DAS ich einem bestimmten User eine Nachricht geschickt habe.

Ich bin nunmal der Meinung, das Nachrichten a.) generell verschlüsselt werden sollten... aus Prinzip und nicht, weil oder wenn man was zu verbergen hat. Wir schicken ja im "wirklichen Leben" auch nicht außschließlich Postkarten durch die Gegend. Und b.) den kürzesten möglichen Weg nehmen sollten, also im besten Fall (beide Nutzer online) eine Direktverbindung.

----------

## nic0000

 *Pythagoras1 wrote:*   

> 5) (empfohlen) andere leute von jabber überzeugen...

 Also ich habe jetzt das hier gefunden und finde die Idee sehr gut geeignet um Jabber in der Windowswelt populärer zu machen:

http://www.openmessenger.de/download/windowsclient/freierpsijabberclient.php

Dabei meine ich den Konfigurator für den PSI

Ich habe das mal ausprobiert und muss sagen das es sehr gut auf/von einem USB-Stick läuft.

Was haltet ihr davon, bzw. gibt es da noch mehr?

----------

## LunX

Ich hab ein Problem. Mein alter Server hat mich genervt und ich hab einen neuen rausgesucht. Aber beide haben eins gemeinsam wenn ich ne authorisation bekomme bombadiert mich der Client mit Fenstern zu. In weiter ferne bricht dann irgendwann der Jabber Client zusammen. Kann man sowas unterbinden bzw . hat einer von euch nen guten stabilen durchgehen erreichbaren Server der auch einen einigermaßen stabilen ICQ Transporter besitzt?

Gruß

Lunx

----------

## Thargor

ich persönlich bin bei https://jabber.headcounter.org/ und sehr zufrieden.

(abgesehen davon, dass ich den Namen übergenial finde ist alles soweit stabil  :Very Happy:  )

----------

## metar

 *Quote:*   

> hat einer von euch nen guten stabilen durchgehen erreichbaren Server der auch einen einigermaßen stabilen ICQ Transporter besitzt?

 

hab diverse server getestet und laufend probleme mit den transports gehabt...

bin nun seit einigen monaten bei jabber.cz und hochzufrieden!   :Wink: 

icq,msn und aim läuft perfekt...

gruß

----------

## ChrisJumper

Bezüglich der Probleme zu den Transports hab ich folgendes gemacht:

Ich hab mich einfach bei 2 Servern angemeldet. Natürlich muss mann dann zweimal die gleichen Leute mit Jabber hinzufügen weil sie aus Jabbersicht ja unterschiedliche Jabber-IDs besitzen. Aber es zahlt sich aus! Mittlerweile kann ich einfach mit dem zweiten Dienst online gehen, wenn der eine Ausfällt.

Das ist ziemlich bequem, so hab ich auch keine Probleme mehr damit.

Aber an dieser Stelle mal was anderes.

Folgende Dinge an Jabber sind mir negativ aufgefallen, bezüglich des chattens. Meistens liegen 100 Chatraumleichen auf den Servern und sind unbesucht. Wenn man dann mal einen Chatraum sucht der ein wenig voller ist... dauert das viel zu lange. Ich fände eine Liste wunderbar wo man sieht in welchem Chartraum grade wieviele Menschen sind. Oder einfach eine Internetseite mit einem solchen Verzeichnis. Gibt es sowas?

Des weiteren finde ich es schade das es keinen gentoo-Jabber-Chat gibt, sondern nur für IRC. Und jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage:

Dieses "JJIGW" ist doch eine IRC-Erweiterung wie der Transport-Dienst? Wie sicher und stabil ist das? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ich möchte mit meinem Jabber-Client demnächst auch einfach IRC-Räume besuchen können. Habt ihr das schon ausprobiert?

Mfg Chris

----------

## Inte

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Folgende Dinge an Jabber sind mir negativ aufgefallen, bezüglich des chattens. Meistens liegen 100 Chatraumleichen auf den Servern und sind unbesucht. Wenn man dann mal einen Chatraum sucht der ein wenig voller ist... dauert das viel zu lange. Ich fände eine Liste wunderbar wo man sieht in welchem Chartraum grade wieviele Menschen sind. Oder einfach eine Internetseite mit einem solchen Verzeichnis. Gibt es sowas?

 Es gibt eine Spezifikation für Service Discovery (Disco), mit der man sich bei Jabber-Servern mit Multi-User Chat (Conference) auch die offenen Channels anzeigen und nach Anzahl der User sortieren lassen kann. Das Feature ist bei guten Clients (Gajim, PSI, etc.) implementiert.

EDIT: MUCsearch ist auch ganz praktisch.  :Wink: 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Des weiteren finde ich es schade das es keinen gentoo-Jabber-Chat gibt, sondern nur für IRC.

 Offiziell gibt es da nichts, das ist richtig! Selbst der im.gentoo.org wird total stiefmütterlich behandelt. Ein eigener Channel wäre schön. Am besten auch mit webbasiertem Zugang (MUCkl eignet sich dafür hervorragend!). Bis sich da etwas tut, reicht mir auch gentoo@conference.jabber.org (siehe auch meine Signatur). Viele Leute sind nie da, aber wenn es mal voll wird ist es immer interessant. Da tummelt sich halt nicht jeder.  :Wink: 

 *ChrisJumper wrote:*   

> Dieses "JJIGW" ist doch eine IRC-Erweiterung wie der Transport-Dienst? Wie sicher und stabil ist das? Hat da jemand Erfahrung? Ich möchte mit meinem Jabber-Client demnächst auch einfach IRC-Räume besuchen können. Habt ihr das schon ausprobiert?

 Ich hatte mal einen IRC-Transport ausprobiert, aber nach dem kleinen nicht überzeugenden Ausflug, bin ich der Meinung: "Jedem Protokoll sein eigener Client.". mutt & Sylpheed für E-Mail; irssi & X-Chat für IRC; mcabber & Gajim für Jabber; etc. OK, für ICQ benutz ich 'nen Transport, aber nur weil ich das kaum noch benutze und es mir egal ist, ob der mal nicht funktioniert.  :Wink: 

----------

## trikolon

hallo. 

ich bin nun auf jabber nach anleitung umgestiegen und es läuft soweit alels gut und stabil. also "host" benutze ich jabjab.de und client psi. als transporter laufen icq, aim und googletalk. was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich zb über icq keine daten mehr geschickt bekommen kann und dass die statusanzeige wie "away" oder "dnd" nicht von icq übernommen wird. ist das einfach so oder liegt das am transporter, oder am client?

----------

## Pythagoras1

Solche Probleme liegen fast immer am Transport. Der Transport verhält sich wie jeder andere Kontakt in deinem Roster. Wenn du deinen Online-Status wechselst, sollte er dich in dessen Fremdnetz imitieren. Das hat zur Folge, dass der Invisible-Modus z.B nicht funktionieren kann, da der Transport dich als Offline sieht und dementsprechend offline geht. Falls der Transport nicht auf deinen Online-Status reagiert, kontrolliere mal, ob er die Berechtigung hat deinen Online-Status zu sehen (Resend authorisation to).

Ob du Dateien in ein fremdes Netz senden kannst hängt auch vom Transport ab, ob diese Funktion bei diesem überhaupt implementiert ist. Vielleicht bin ich nicht am neuesten Stand, aber ich glaube dass pyICQ-t derzeit der einzige ist, der das überhaupt kann.

EDIT: Ich habe die Psi-Screenshots im Jabber-Kompendium aktualisiert -- powered by KDE 4  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

Also ich verwende Jabber nun auch schon ein Jahr lang.

Der wohl größte Server in Deutschland www.jabber.ccc.de wurde vor kurzem massiv mit Rechenpower aufgerüstet und ist seitdem sehr stabil, leider komplett ohne transports.

Zum Verschlüsseln empfiehlt sich OTR, wenn bei Clients das haben (z.B. Kopete, Pidgin, Miranda).

Ich habe seit ein paar Tagen auf einem vServer mal ejabberd installiert und teste mal die nächsten Wochen alles aus. Ich möchte ich dort ein cacert.org signiertes Zertifikat installieren, transports, anderer port usw.

Wenn jemand ejabberd Guru ist bitte ich um eine PM, denn irgendwie komme ich nicht so weiter.

----------

